# Box data files for Theater 1 for use in CARA



## danielh (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi,

i want to simulate my Teufel Theater 1 surround system inside the CARA simulation program. Does anyone happen to have the box information file for those speakers? They are not coming with the application and maybe someone has created a file for those speakers already.
If not, i would have to find a way to gather all the technical data for the speakers or somehow measure it, which would be difficult.

Thanks


----------

